# Safer Car Park for Women



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Now I'm the last one to spout the "Men are the best drivers" rubbish but I did find THIS quite funny :lol:

Flame suit on [smiley=fireman.gif]


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

hehehe... can't see many nissan micra's !!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: Very good :lol: :lol:


----------

